# baked cod loin



## Premiere (Mar 29, 2005)

good for you? yes of no? and why or why not


----------



## Leon77 (Mar 29, 2005)

Premiere said:
			
		

> good for you? yes of no? and why or why not



not sure what a loin is but in my experience steamed or baked cod is a very good choice, Besides being an excellent low-calorie source of high protein, cod contains a variety of very important nutrients. eat it down with some brown rice with some olive oil, choped onion and red pepper and "bobs your uncle"


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

Fish have loins?


----------



## Premiere (Mar 29, 2005)

thats wat the packet at work said lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2005)

They prolly just cut the entire filet in strips to form something that looks like a loin.  Cod is cod LOL.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Apr 1, 2005)

cod loin..

don coil..

lino doc..

inol cod..


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2005)

Of course cod is good for you.


----------



## Missfit4all (Apr 3, 2005)

"Baked Cod" good 4 u (why or why not?)

 hm-mm...last i heard... "Fish" is good 4 u.  (Smaller type fish anyway, the bigger type fish studies r now finding may contain too much Mercury?) i believe Fish is recommended to eat only once or twice a week bcuz of it? u may check into & confirm my hap hazzard facts?  LOL.  The good part is the EFA's (Essential Fatty Acids) fish contains that our bodies so desire.  Baked, Steamed, Boiled is always better than Fried.    (last i heard anyway?)

___________________
my 2 cents is Free! lol.


----------

